# Short season...2 big birds



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a good but short season...Tues at 10 am I shot a 23# bird with a 10" beard and 1" spurs in Adams county...And then yesterday at 7:30am I shot a bird in Preble county that weighed a smidge under 24# with a 11.25" beard and one spur that was 1 3/8 and the other was broken and 1" long.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

congrats, but it is going to be a long wait until next season. sounds like you sure had one great season.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Went hunting yesterady witha buddy who had never shot a turkey and had limited turkey experience. We went to a spot in Jackson County that he can hunt and where he had heard some birds early in the season. They were roosted about where he thought they would be but we had to make a huge circle around them to get set up right on them. By the time we eased in close and sat against a tree it was pretty close to flydown time. I made a few yelps that brought an excited gooble back. The bird flew down and I made a few flydown cackles while slapping my leg to mimmick wingbeats and the bird triple gobbled...A few more yelps and I went silent to make him look for us. Within a minute here came a fan over the lip of the hill and when the bird popped out of strut my buddy leveled his first longbeard at 20 yds....Was a lucky yr for me...I made 5 turkey hunts that resulted in 3 dead longbeards...Here are a couple pics of my birds from the first week...


----------

